

KeePass 2.15 released - thefox
http://sourceforge.net/news/?group_id=95013&id=299363

======
zdw
Anyone know the status of the iOS 2.x compatible version? It appears to be
abandoned as it's incompatible with iOS 4.x:
<http://mykeepass.wikidot.com/start>

------
prajjwal
This tool is totally awesome, runs great under windows and mono under linux.

